# LDR



## Diatrive (Jul 5, 2019)

Which of the 3 LDR you sell would you put in the Abyss?

Thanks!


----------



## evitative (Jul 7, 2019)

Datasheet for the KE-10720 called out in the build doc indicates 10k-20k light resistance and 0.5M dark resistance. None of the LDRs offered on the website match that exactly, but I don't know if any of them can be used as a sub. There is one that's 10k-20k light resistance and 1M dark resistance. It's just a guess on my part, but if you're insistent on buying one here,  that one is probably your best bet.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 7, 2019)

GL5516 will be damn close. 5-10k light as opposed to 10-20k.


----------



## Chad11491 (Jul 12, 2019)

the 10720 on Tayda indicates 10-20 i believe (if i'm reading the datasheet right : ) )









						Photo Conductive Cell  Resistor LDR 650nm 10KΩ to 20KΩ RADIAL KE-10720
					

WAITRONY - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




datasheet:


			https://vetco.net/datasheets/VUPN6550/WAITRONY_KE10720.pdf


----------



## thrillhouse (Jul 13, 2019)

The 8002's at Smallbear spec out at 8-24k light and 500 dark as another option around what you're looking for


----------

